# Maplestory Resolution Problem



## Sabata (Jan 14, 2007)

As you might know, Maplestory is set and is ALWAYS set to one resolution. Anyway, I installed the game and whenever I try to access it, my monitor says its out of its range. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2005)

Do you know what the resolution is? If so change your desktop resolution to the one the game uses and try run it.

I know nothing about the game but try open files with extentionsyou don't know in notepad (in the game directory). There might be some config files that display the resolution. Doubt that will work though if it's forced... 

*Edited this one, probably not allowed*

Does the game have it's own forum/support? Maybe try there...


----------



## Sabata (Jan 14, 2007)

Sadly, the resolution of the game is known. I tried to look inside of some of the .txt and .dll files, but they're all hard coded. And, tech support hasn't replied yet.


----------



## Sabata (Jan 14, 2007)

And - I've tried changing resolutions, nothing works.


----------

